

Microsoft's Surface tablet crashes on stage - swatkat
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2162027/Microsofts-Surface-tablet-crashes-stage--repeat-Bill-Gates-Windows-98-blue-screen-death-moment.html

======
gdilla
It's officially a Microsoft product now!

